# Bericht schreiben



## Tobias Köhler (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen!
Ich soll einen Bericht über die Arbeitsabläufe in der Firma schreiben. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich anfangen soll:-( Könnte mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich das am besten angehen sollte?


----------



## Mamphil (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

"die Arbeitsabläufe" ist IMHO ein sehr weit gefasstes Thema. 
Du könntest:
a) den Tagesablauf eines Angestellten beschreiben: Ankunft im Büro mit Stempeln, Mails checken und bearbeiten, telefonieren, beraten etc. und dabei ins Detail gehen
b) einen Arbeitsgang beschreiben: Man nehme 1 Tonne Stahl und anderes Material, stecke es auf der einen Seite in der Fabrik rein. Dann kommen ein paar Arbeitsschritte (beschreiben) und am anderen Ende der Fabrik kommt ein Auto raus...

Das ganze ist in meinen Augen also extrem von der Art des Unternehmens abhängig. In meinem Praktikum habe ich mehrere Flash-Schulungsanimationen gebastelt. Dazu gehören so triviale Sachen wie Verstehen des gewünschten Ablaufs, nachhaken, erste Version erzeugen, Feedback einholen, nachbessern, Texte sprechen (lassen), MP3s einbauen, Feedback einholen... Das ganze habe ich dann in meinen Praktikumsbericht beschrieben...

Mamphil


----------

